# BGK and Clown Loach



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

awww i Love clown loaches i can't wait untili get a bigger tank so i can get a school of those


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I had another one but it died after I had it for over 2 years and was one of my fiirst fish, since it died I've been looking for deals on them for ages.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Nice fish is it agressive as it hasnt got any other fish to school with?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If you mean the clown, no they are always friendly from my experiences, I did have another one that was 4 years old and my longest living fish it was one of my first but it died. They did seem alot happier together.

If you mean the BGK nope they cannot school the do not tollerate their own kind after a while and they are peaceful none the less.


----------

